# MTB: Case Mt or West Hartford Rez 06/07/09



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

Randi, Pat and I will be riding either Case Mt in Manchester Ct or the West Hartford Rez. Sunday morning around 8:30 am. Regardless of location this will be an easy paced ride with some sessioning thrown in. By sessioning I mean everyone else standing around watching Pat jump of stuff. Once a decision is made for the ride location I will post directions to the trail head.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2009)

I would be in for a WHR ride, have plans in the afternoon so Case would probably interfere with getting back in time.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Im in for a  Rez ride as well

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I would be in for a WHR ride, have plans in the afternoon so Case would probably interfere with getting back in time.



FYI - Case is only about 15 minutes east of the Rez. But I will go with the majority on this one.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 5, 2009)

havent got confirmation for a babysitter yet but as soon as i do, i'll let you guys know.  

as far as location, either one is fine with me.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks like the Rez. works best for everyone. So unless we need to change the time we will meet at the main lot off of Famington ave at 8:30. The parking lot we used last year is no longer open. After you enter the park you will take your first left into the new visitor parking area, park as far back as you can.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

8:30? :blink: The morning's half over by then.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 5, 2009)

uh 830???  anyone wanna ride a little later than that?  cliff jumping and camping saturday night will probably mean no shot in hell of making a 830 ride at the rez.  if u want suggestions of where to ride let me know or shoot me a PM...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> uh 830???  anyone wanna ride a little later than that?  cliff jumping and camping saturday night will probably mean no shot in hell of making a 830 ride at the rez.  if u want suggestions of where to ride let me know or shoot me a PM...



9:00 is the latest I would want to push this, I would like to have the afternoon to do stuff around the yard. I know the Rez fairly well  so a route shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 5, 2009)

got a sitter.  8:30 off of farmington ave.  see you then.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

effin aye!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> got a sitter.  8:30 off of farmington ave.  see you then.



Do you know howvto get there?

84 west to rt4 ( I think its exit 39)
Right at light onto Farmington ave
The entrance to the MDC Rez will be on the left down a couple of miles


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

A couple of things:

1. Helmets are manditory at the Rez.
2. Make sure you have atleast one spare tube on you for the ride. Lots of sharp rocks there.


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2009)

See y'all there


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

If you pansies could get out of bed earlier, I might have considered it....


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> If you pansies could get out of bed earlier, I might have considered it....



Excuses...excuses...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2009)

Someone needs to bring a video camera to capture 2knees hucking off everything and the garanteed Powhunter crash.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> If you pansies could get out of bed earlier, I might have considered it....



Get hammered Saturday night then sleep in a little longer and show up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Paul said:


> See y'all there



Your not bringing that Alex of yours to show me up on the bike like she did on the bumps?:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Your not bringing that Alex of yours to show me up on the bike like she did on the bumps?:lol:



HA! Nerp, Alex has a Soccer game at 1 so I'll be solo. Next time however...


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Get hammered Saturday night then sleep in a little longer and show up.



I can get hammered tonight and still wake up early enough for a 7 am ride. Wimps.


----------



## Paul (Jun 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> I can get hammered tonight and still wake up early enough for a 7 am ride. Wimps.



I think the real question is, are you able to drive for more than 5 miles?

Sundown...Nass...um...Sundown...Nass....;-)


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2009)

I wish Nass and Sundown were only 5 miles...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 6, 2009)

yea jeff I can pick ya up if ya want.....right on the way

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> yea jeff I can pick ya up if ya want.....right on the way
> 
> steveo



I'll meet you up there Steve, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 6, 2009)

so who we got for this/

Tim, Steve, Jeff, Randi, Paul and myself?

this should be fun.  gonna put back a few more beers and i'll see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> so who we got for this/
> 
> Tim, Steve, Jeff, Randi, Paul and myself?
> 
> this should be fun.  gonna put back a few more beers and i'll see you guys tomorrow!



Bring your video camera......

Just spent almost 11 hours working on our truck, just finished up. I have a strong feeling that I am going to be in very rough shape in the morning


----------

